# kiss



## the real slim aidy (Jun 11, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 11, 2006)

lol. get a room


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jun 11, 2006)

hehehehehheeheh


----------



## Kasper L (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually i think thats a great photo..


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks kasper


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 11, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> lol. get a room


 
That comes later!

Jake


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL! It is really a good picture though.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 12, 2006)

Let me guess Aidy, you were hiding in the bushes when you took this shot  

Good shot BTW


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jun 12, 2006)

nah behind a wall


----------



## nitefly (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it just me or are they the wrong way round?  Unless.....


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 12, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Is it just me or are they the wrong way round?  Unless.....


 
Well Nath, I guess they were just in the moment! lol


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 15, 2006)

the real slim aidy said:
			
		

> nah behind a wall


 
LOL now why doesn't that surprise me Aidy


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 15, 2006)

At first I was like... How the heck are they sitting/bending??? 

It's a great shot!


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 16, 2006)

Haha! Everybody, altogether now: one, two, three - AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWgag. =P Hee, but seriously, it's a nice shot! Very sneaky.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 16, 2006)

If god didn't want us to enjoy voyeurism he would not have made long long tele lenses.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you already also posted it to our new Theme Thread over in the Photo Themes on LOVERS!?!? You *must*! (Says the modest modereate Moderator,  )


----------

